# Spartacus 2020 Lawn Journal - Toronto



## Spartacus (May 3, 2020)

Hi folks I figured it was finally time to share some pics of what my lawn looks like now. The previous owner never took care of the lawns so I ended up with lawns that were covered in clover, creeping charlie and all kinds of other weed. The first few years we were here I thought I could try getting a lawn care company to take care of the lawns but the fiesta crap they use only seemed to make the weeds grow thicker. My advice to anyone in Toronto dealing with a crappy lawn covered in weed would be to use the steps I used for my reno:
1. Completely kill the lawn with roundup
2. Rent a sod cutter to strip away the existing sod and then rent a tiller to till the yard
3. Put down new triple mix
4. Scotts starter fert
5. level the soil in preparation for the new sod
5. lay down new sod
6. water water water
7. sit back and enjoy your new yard with a beer

Don't bother spending your time or money trying to over seed and hoping that the grass will eventually take over. Trust me...been there done that. We did that the first year we moved in and spent a few hundred bucks trying to fix the crappy backyard. I'm not saying that it won't work..it just depends on how bad your weed situation is...in my case the whole lawn was overrun with them.

The front lawn was redone about 3 years ago and I have been over seeding it every year with top soil, scotts seeds and starter fertilizer. This helps in keeping it thick leaving no room for weeds.

Here are some before and after pics.

Front lawn before the reno


Front lawn after the reno




Backyard before the reno







Backyard after the reno:
Side strip with sprinkler head being installed


New sod and sprinklers being installed


Final result


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Hey man, was looking really good last year. How about an update?


----------

